
Show HN: Juicebox – Listen to music with others - lawrencewu
http://www.juicebox.dj/hn
======
chatmasta
Really cool!

Recommendation: hover over a chat message, see which song was playing when the
message was sent. Most of the messages are referencing the current song, so
most value is lost at the end of the song.

------
lawrencewu
Juicebox is a great way to share your music with others. You can create rooms,
add songs, and share the URL with others, and they will be synced to the same
song as you when they join. It's built on React, Node.js, and Firebase. I've
been working on this for fun for the past few months, and I'm hoping to hear
some feedback from the HN community.

Thanks for checking it out!

------
toki5
When I clicked on the link, it brought up a page that was already playing a
song. I tried to pause it and couldn't. I had to look for the volume control
instead?

Why can't I pause the song?

~~~
toki5
It even shows the YouTube pause icon thing when I click on it. This is really
frustrating.

~~~
lawrencewu
You're not supposed to be able to pause. But this is a UI flaw. Sorry about
that -- I've disabled interactions on the player so it's more clear.

~~~
toki5
Oh. Hmm. On other sites like plug.dj you can pause and when you unpause it
just catches you back up!

~~~
lawrencewu
I'll consider adding that functionality. Thanks for the feedback!

------
Nick_Flamel
I just queued a 10 hour repeat of the Jaws theme. A time limit on a per-server
basis might be a good idea.

------
parad0x1
What separates this from other turntable.fm clones?

~~~
lawrencewu
One difference is that Juicebox is still alive :P

Kidding aside, one feature I really like about Juicebox is that it will play
songs that have been previously added to the queue. One problem I had with
turntable.fm and plug.dj was that it required a lot of energy to keep the
music going (you have to continually keep adding songs to the queue). On
Juicebox, I can just join my room and I can enjoy music without too much
hassle.

~~~
toki5
On plug.dj, this isn't true. Playlists that are in the queue will repeat after
all the songs from that list have been played once.

------
dianya
This is perfect for parties so people can add tracks but won't skip the songs
that have already been added

